# Magic Lantern screws up EXIF data for Exp comp? 5D III



## drjlo (Sep 22, 2014)

Since installing Magic Lantern 1.2.3 on 5D III, I have noticed that my files shot at 0 EV exposure comp are wrongly tagged as either +1/3 EV (seen in Digital Photo Professional) or "+1 Step" (in Windows Explorer window, flickr). 

Files shot with +1/3 EV are wrongly tagged as +1/2 EV (DPP) and "+0.5 Step" in Windows explorer and +1 EV in flickr. A files shot with +2/3 EV actually showed as nonsense under flickr EXIF, "-1&#x2F;2 EV"

Has anyone noticed similar problems since installing Magic Lantern 1.2.3. on 5D III? Any way to fix this or could this possibly be some other issue, although the only change has been Magic Lantern?

Below are examples:

Shot at 0 EV, tagged as +1/3 EV (DPP) or "+1 Step" (in Windows Explorer window, flickr). 


1)0EV by drjlo1, on Flickr 

Shot at +1/3 EV, tagged as +1/2 EV (DPP) and "+0.5 Step" in Windows explorer and +1 EV in flickr.


2)+0.33EV by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## lintoni (Sep 22, 2014)

Why not post this on the Magic Lantern forum?


----------



## tron (Sep 22, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Why not post this on the Magic Lantern forum?


+1 Exactly! Posting about ML on this forum is useful ONLY IF it is accompanied by a similar post in ML forum. In that case ML people are notified about the problem. At the same time CR people are notified too. Otherwise nothing can be done about this.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Why not post this on the Magic Lantern forum?



Actually the best way is to use the ML *bugtracker* and not open yet another forum post: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/issues?status=new&status=open

Be sure that it's really a ML bug, i.e. start the camera w/o ML (SET keypress or card w/o ML installed) and try to reproduce!

Last not least, do read this or the ML devs will tell you to do so: http://freecode.com/articles/how-to-report-bugs-effectively


----------

